# Podenco Andaluz - Lost in Surrey



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

DogLost.co.uk - LINDA's Lost Dog Poster

SOS Animals UK foster dog Linda, a Podenco Andaluz has gone missing in Surrey, Lingfield area, at around 11am this morning.

Tan/gingery colour, shaped like a Pharoah Hound, small, athletic looking, large ears.

She is very friendly, but is likely to be a little shy/nervous. Please please please get in touch if you hear anything. PM me for a number, or post on the wall of facebook (SOS Animals UK)










Please please help to trace Linda. She has come so far since her rescue from Spain.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda is still missing. She is on daily medication so it is very important that she is found quickly.

Please continue to crosspost and spread the word where you can i.e. other websites, forums, facebook, twitter, e-mail etc.

Thank you.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you so much.

Beautiful Linda is STILL missing. Please check sheds/garages/barns. She was a stray in Spain for a while, so she has hunting instincts and I'm confident that she will be feeding herself.

However, she doesn't know british roads, and may be very frightened.

You can now join this:

Welcome to Facebook

for updates, information and more photos of this gorgeous Podenco


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

LINDA HAS BEEN FOUND!

She has a split paw pad but is in good spirits.


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

Tapir said:


> LINDA HAS BEEN FOUND!
> 
> She has a split paw pad but is in good spirits.


congratulations , i hope shes enjoyed her adventures


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Am very grateful to everyone that spread the word and offered help.

Grinning from ear to ear tonight - so good to know she is back!!!!


----------

